# Firefox 18 crashes



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

My Firefox updates to release 18 a couple of days ago and it crashes every time you have multiple tabs open and you close one. Anyone else having issues with FF 18???


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine is working fine. Suggest you disable all add ons and plug ins, then see if it works. If so, turn them back on one at a time and see which one is causing it to crash.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I installed it a few minutes ago. Opened it and loaded 3 Tabs. Then i closed the last 2 added one at a time and it worked as it was supposed to .


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

By any chance do either of you utilize Norton Toolbar???? I think that may be the issue although Norton said Toolbar is compatible with FF 18 and I did do the Norton update..


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I myself, do not use any toolbars. I find toolbars take up to much screen real estate for little payback.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, my Norton toolbar is on for Fire Fox and IE9.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

CATCRAW said:


> My Firefox updates to release 18 a couple of days ago and it crashes every time you have multiple tabs open and you close one. Anyone else having issues with FF 18???


Just downloaded it - will let you know


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

CATCRAW said:


> My Firefox updates to release 18 a couple of days ago and it crashes every time you have multiple tabs open and you close one. Anyone else having issues with FF 18???


So far, no problem here. And I been running two windows, each with multi-tabs.

Not running the Norton Toolbar. Haven't run anything Norton in years.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not that I read Facebook, but my wife got a hint that if you're having problems with crashing - select Tools, Options, Advanced - Uncheck "Use Hardware Acceleration"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I never had crashing issues with Firefox beta 18 (or the release of it) on my Mac. But now I'm on 19 beta


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I think my issue had something to do with Norton 360. I uninstalled and reinstalled Norton 360 and now everything works. It must have had something to do with FireFox 18 installing before the Norton update.


----------

